# Chicken Cordon Bleu Fattie



## bigr314 (Dec 9, 2013)

I made my wife a chicken cordon bleu fatty with mashed potatoes,sauteed asparagus and a benchamel sauce for her birthday meal. She said it was fantastic.I pounded out a 2 pound chicken breast cut in half( that was not fun) a layer of Dijon mustard,a layer of sliced ham, and a layer of swiss cheese.













cordon8.JPG



__ bigr314
__ Dec 9, 2013


















cordon1.JPG



__ bigr314
__ Dec 9, 2013


















cordon2.JPG



__ bigr314
__ Dec 9, 2013


















cordon3.JPG



__ bigr314
__ Dec 9, 2013


















cordon4.JPG



__ bigr314
__ Dec 9, 2013


















cordon5.JPG



__ bigr314
__ Dec 9, 2013


















cordon6.JPG



__ bigr314
__ Dec 9, 2013


















cordon7.JPG



__ bigr314
__ Dec 9, 2013






Smoked on my UDS for 2 hrs. @ 250


----------



## gringodave (Dec 9, 2013)

I am going to do this!!! Looks wonderful!!!


----------



## bigr314 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks, it is great. Next time I will use more cheese. I like it to ooze out when cut. Mine did not. The taste was perfect.


----------



## gringodave (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm doing it today with spiral cut ham and baby swiss! I love this forum - so many great ideas!!!!!


----------



## bigr314 (Dec 9, 2013)

That should be great. Love spiral cut ham.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 9, 2013)

This will happen for me as well. Midweek.


----------



## shannont (Dec 27, 2013)

Just wondering would "ground" chicken work well here?


----------



## bpopovitz (Jan 6, 2014)

shannont said:


> Just wondering would "ground" chicken work well here?


Yes, I've done ground chicken many times.  In fact I have a basil garlic chicken sausage that I grind for fatties.

3 lbs boneless skinless chicken thighs

2 lbs boneless skinless chicken breasts

2/3 cup fresh basil coarsely chopped.

2 tsp salt (1/2 of original recipe)

1 tbsp. ground black pepper

1/2 cup fresh minced garlic

1 tsp Nutmeg

2 tsp sage

1/2 tsp allspice


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 7, 2014)

So creative and clever! These fatties are always amusing to view, and yours looked terrific! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## lssloper (Jan 19, 2014)

Great idea, I made some yesterday. Thanks for posting.


----------

